# A huge thanks to Jeff and this site!



## dauntless (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to give one more shout out of the thousands already done. Purchased Jeff's recipes last week, tried the rub but I think I did something wrong, but to be honest the ribs I used ended up being very very fatty so the smoke turned out horrible to begin with, but I made his sauce tonight to do some chicken breasts and man all I can say is WOW!!! Just wanted to throw that out there, I am going to attempt the rub again in conjunction with his sauce on some baby backs this weekend and hope it turns out better. Once again a huge thanks to those that run this site and for the very talented men and woman behind the scenes that make amateurs  like my self turn out some awesome grub!!  I salute you all.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 6, 2010)

I am glad you liked the sauce.. if you try the rub again and it's just not for you, let me know and I'll take care of you.

What kind of ribs did you use?


----------



## dauntless (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff, I don't think it was the rub, I think it was the ribs. They were pork spare ribs, but they were just horrible, I smoked them using the 3-2-1 with no sauce at 220 with apple wood. They came out horrible :( The ribs were extreamely fatty on the insides.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 7, 2010)

dauntless,

When you say the spare ribs were extreamly fatty on the insides, are you talking about inside the meat (fatty meat) or are you talking about the fat on the bone side of the ribs? Any visible fat on the meat and bones needs to be trimmed away.


----------



## dauntless (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I did trim away a lot of the fat and removed the membrane, but the meat itself was very fatty, I have never seen a cut of meat so awful before


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep at it, every once in a while you just get a bad piece of meat.  My first set of ribs was like shoe leather, even though I followed the 3-2-1 to the letter with Jeff's rub.  Got this same advice from Dutch (I think).  Never had another problem with the ribs.


----------



## dauntless (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, gonna try some baby backs with Jeff's Rub and sauce thins weekend...we shall see :)


----------

